# Questions from a newbie



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello everyone  

I am a potential future hedgehog owner. The "potential" is because there are a few possible issues. First of all, I keep a my room cold. As in, if I'm in there, it will not be above 65 degrees, and If I'm sleeping, it isn't going to be above 60. My room is also the only place I would be able to keep the hedgehog. Would the CHE (or two) be able to consistently heat a C&C style cage to 76(ish) degrees in such an environment?

Also, The only practical place for me to keep the cage is my dresser, which is 60% the size of the cage I want to build or buy. I know it should hold up the cage if properly positioned, especially if I use something to hold it (I was thinking velcro) but is this safe/practical, especially with CHE's mounted on top of the cage?

If issues can't be resolved, I may just have to hold of on getting my baby and stalk the forums until I can have a "hedgehog room."

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

To be honest, this will not be an ideal situation for a hedgehog. Trying to keep a cage as much as 16F above what the room is will be a challenge. You will also have difficulties having the hedgehog out of cage because of the severe temperature change between the room and his cage. 

When using heat emitters, they need to be on a solid surface and well secured so there is no risk of them falling.

I'm glad you are being responsible and asking for advice prior to getting a hedgehog. IMO, I think you would be better off waiting until you have a better rooming situation or it will end up being frustrating for you and possibly life threatening for the hedgehog.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great job researching and asking before leaping. Hedgies are adorable but they do need their heat and its great you've realized that you need your cold. Even with the heat emitters, that heat will escape into the rest of the room, I don't think you would be comfortable. (and, as Nancy pointed out, it would be a real challenge to keep that heat steady for them)

Sounds like you want to provide the best environment for them but can't quite do it yet. There's nothing wrong with that, lots of people on here are still waiting for their situations to change a bit before they get their hedgie. 

Welcome and I hope you do stalk and participate on here. Just six months ago I had "no room" for a hedgehog, now I have an entire bedroom dedicated to them, I own two and hope to have a couple more in my future. Not that you need an entire room for them, but its just funny to me how quickly life situations can change.


----------



## Twisted Angel (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay guys. Thanks for giving it to me straight, looks like I shall stalk until my situation changes. Waiting isn't going to kill me and I wouldn't want to do anything that would hurt the little bundle of quills  Learning is always good too; the more I know beforehand, the easier it will be on me and the hedgie. 

I've been reading up on this site and others for a couple of weeks now, and I really like the atmosphere here. Everyone seems really knowledgeable and concerned.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC


----------

